# skinny and tiny.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

On their way to the 45 anual coyte hunters convention march 23d 2010.
They cleaned up the blood and hair that is normally all over the thing.










 Al


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

wonder how many she shot this year. my guess is she's a road hunter :huh:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Never heard of airbags BEHIND the driver's head.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Good one Fallguy..... :rollin:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Big pipes.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

It might be hard to put the sneak on with that cowbell hanging.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> It might be hard to put the sneak on with that cowbell hanging.


WTF! Need more cowbell!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

she's kinda cute in her own way :drunk:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

bearhunter
I do believe your monitor is stretching the pixels vertically, just a guess !!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Never heard of airbags BEHIND the driver's head.


They prevent wiplash.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You farm boys suprize me. Not one word about the fuel tank or pwer plant.
It ain't 2:00Am, closeing time either :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: .

 Al


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Its a John Deere!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

MossyMO said:


> bearhunter
> I do believe your monitor is stretching the pixels vertically, just a guess !!!


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :bop:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

won't this affect the rotation of the earth? :laugh:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I like the cow bell.


----------

